# Fire arms license



## rebellorebellion (Jul 21, 2017)

Taco taco


----------



## bolt (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm not qualified to answer, however, if thats actually it he's probably going to be fine. Having any firearms clubs affiliations or veteran status or whatnot always helps the applications process review, iirc, some locations actually require a firearms club membership of sorts.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Make the appointment with the licensing officer in his town, have him explain fully and bring any supporting documentation. Ask bluntly if they are inclined to approve or deny before submitting the application. Better to withdraw and resubmit a FID licence than risk having to deal with a denial on his record.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

LTC = may issue
FID = shall issue

No reason to not get a FID first and ask the licensing officer.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Goose said:


> LTC = may issue
> FID = shall issue


They change the law a few years ago regarding FID, it is no longer a shall issue but if the agency wants to deny you it has to be done within 40 days and they have to petition the courts.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

If the RO is no longer active and open, there should be very little issues.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

You mean “firearms”?


----------

